# IGH Bottom Bracket / Crankset



## jfk (Feb 5, 2009)

I was on a ride Sunday and ran across someone who had something novel that I've never seen before. A guy had a high end bike built up with unique looking bottom bracket crankset combination. He told me it switched from high to low while standing still, so I figured it was an internally gear hub built into the bottom bracket. Seems like a good idea to me. 

Unfortunately, I can't remember the manufacturer of this spiffy little device. Has anyone seen anything like this?


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

SRAM/Truvativ make one and Schlumpf made the original modern version with the Mountain-Drive. I've used the Schlumpf, but not the Truvativ version.


----------



## jfk (Feb 5, 2009)

yep, the Truvativ Hammerschmidt is exactly what I saw. Thanks.


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

In _Cycling_ magazines' big multi-speed gearing article, they listed 24 IGHs and 4 bottom bracket gears. One of the bottom bracket gearsets was a three speed.

This was in the February, 1907 issue.

JD


----------

